# Clamps for Canucks



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Canadian Tire has a 60% off sale on various clamps. Not the cheapo Jobmate ones, the steel Mastercraft Quick-Set, F and C clamps in all sizes. 
They were flying off the shelves in my store. ( A lot of them flew into my cart  )
Here's a quicklink:
Canadian Tire Weekly Flyer

I also bought the Mastercraft Variable Speed Random Orbit Sander/Polisher on sale for 22.49. I don't know how great of a sander it is but it's an awesome polisher. Comes with a waxing bonnet, polishing bonnet and 3 sanding discs. The variable speed is a nice feature for polishing.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Deb, does that sander have a regular round dust port on it? I bought one a few years ago and didn't realize it didn't have a round port. It does a good job with just the dust catcher sold with it, but it would be so much better with a shop vac attached.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian it has a rectangular port on it. I never thought about it much because I only intended to use it as a polisher. But I will keep that in mind when buying other things, that's a good point. Thanks!


----------

